# Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?



## Der Goldfisch (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Wie der Titel schon sagt hätte ich das gerne gewußt. Auf dem Campingplatz wo sich unser Teich befindet sagte mir jemand, das sie zwar bläulich brennen könne aber sie denoch nicht mehr wirksam sein könnte. Es wäre nicht so wie eine Neonröhre die halt irgendwann ausgeht wenn der Leuchstoff hinüber ist.

Würde mich über eine Aufklärung freuen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?*

Hiho Stefan,

Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?

ohne geeignetes Messgerät gar nicht.

Deshalb geht man davon aus das die Röhre nach 5-8000 h (je nach Herstellerangaben) eine Leistungsverlust im UVC Bereich von >50% hat und gewechselt werden sollte.

Solltest du sie Täglich ein und ausschalten, so kannst du gerne nochmal 1/3 der empfohlenen max Betriebsstunden abziehen.

Ich habe hier im Forum irgendwo mal ein Diagramm eingestellt, dort kannst du sehen wie schnell eine UV-Röhre an Leistung verliert.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?*

Hallo Stefan,

Axel hat es genauer beschrieben, aber als Faustregel: 

Röhre jährlich wechseln - dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?*

Hi,

bitte schön, hier ist das UVC Überlebens diagramm 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17155


----------



## Redlisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte schön, hier ist das UVC Überlebens diagramm



Danke fürs raussuchen !

Genauer ist es dieses [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]hier[/URL]

Nichts das nam es mit dem Ozon vernichten Diagramm verwechselt 


Anmerkung:

Naja, so ganz haben wir nicht die Wahrheit gesagt, man kann es schon sehen ob die UV-Lampe noch genug Leistung hat, allerdings ist das sehr unangenehm und man muss min. 3 Tage mit Sonnenbrille und Tropfen in den Augen rumlaufen, damit die Blasen auf der Augenhornhaut wieder weggehen.
Habe soetwas leider vor etlichen Jahren erleben müssen, und das obwohl ich nur eine Sekunde geschaut habe ob die Decken UVC gezündet hat, das ganze 20 mal und morgens um 4 Uhr dachte ich jemand hat mir Sand in die Augen gestreut ... Also bitte nicht reinschauen !

Axel


----------



## Der Goldfisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich eine verbrauchte UV Lampe?*

Hallo
Vielen Dank an euch für die Hilfe. Werde mir eine neue zulegen um sicher zu gehen.

Gruß


----------

